# real tv



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

enyone ever seen the real tv episode were homie gets smashed in the face with part of his rim while hoppin his truck,i think they were in indiana that shit was crazy


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Bro, I have seen it. I was just telling somebody about that episode today! Funny you brought it up. As soon as i saw t he topic, i was hoping there would be a link to the footage. That fool got knocked the fuck out! :biggrin:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

that shit was funny im a try 2 find the footage some were,that fool got knocked 2 the dirt str8 off his feet


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

that shit was crazy they had to do reconstructive surgery on homies face i wonder if they kept hoping after that?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81low_@Jun 3 2005, 11:15 PM
> *that shit was crazy they had to do reconstructive surgery on homies face i wonder if they kept hoping after that?
> [snapback]3222191[/snapback]​*



If he does, thats the true definition of a rider. lol


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

that shit looked painfull as hell it fucked homie up


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 3 2005, 09:39 PM
> *that shit was funny im a  try  2 find the footage some were,that fool got knocked 2 the dirt str8 off his feet
> [snapback]3222043[/snapback]​*



first of all... that was NOT funny, it was a friend of mine... and to answer a few things... they were at the 2000 Tampa LRM show... the wheels were prototypes that were on a much lighter vehicle and couldn't handle the weight of his truck, the wheel broke in half and the outer part of the rim hit him... he was seriously injured, but made a full recovery and was back later that year with the same truck... different wheels of course... and he even went back to Tampa the next year and won radical dance...


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

he was in tampa this year.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

anybody see the episode where a guy was dancing a mini truck and the ball joint busted and the spring hit the dude in the stomach or something like that... it was on a few years ago


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

the show was not in tampa it was in indiana i just saw the re run yester day the show didnt have shit 2 do with lrm


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

y the fuck wpuld anyone try 2 hop or dance with a fukin prot.rim that is fuckin crazy, there r rules at events like that and if the rim deal is tru ,then homie would have got disqualified,y u bull shitin


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 10:21 AM
> *the show was not in tampa  it was in indiana  i just saw the re run yester day  the show didnt have shit 2 do with lrm
> [snapback]3223442[/snapback]​*


The show was in Tampa....I was at that show at the Florida State Fairgrounds...I got it on video I'll post it up if I can figure out how to post videos


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

the one i think this post is about was before 2000 because i seen the episode when i was still living at my mas house an ive been outta there since i grad in 99. i thought they were bolt ons an the center cap flew off an hit him


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

it was in tampa and he is fine friend of mine too and a competetor!!! lol


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 10:21 AM
> *the show was not in tampa  it was in indiana  i just saw the re run yester day  the show didnt have shit 2 do with lrm
> [snapback]3223442[/snapback]​*


obviously, you have no idea what you are talking about, so why don't you just shut the fuck up and let the grown folks talk. :uh: :uh: It was most certainly in Tampa, as a matter of fact, the video shown on RealTV was from the upper level of the Florida State Fairgrounds.

and as for your next post about the wheels, they were an aluminum dish wire wheel, made for a much lighter vehicle... they couldn't handle the weight of the rear of the truck... a few more hits and the other side would have blown apart too...


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

fuck u homie it most certainly was the the front tire that blew up ,u must be talkin about a different episode of real tv fukin ass hole,im sure thats not the first time a wheel blew up like that dumb ass ,and y the fuck would anyone try 2 make an aluminum dish wheel,that would just crumple after a few good liks ,STEEL WHEELS R STRONG,THATS WAT U HOP WITH ,IM SURE THAT WHOEVER "IF ANY"COMPANY TRIED TO MAKE SOMTHIN LIKE THAT THEY WOULD TEST IT OUT FIRST,IN A CONTROLLED AREA,NOT AT THE "FLORIDA STATE FAIR GROUNDS"STUPID M FER


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 09:50 PM
> *fuck u homie  it most certainly  was the the front tire that blew up ,u must be talkin about a different episode of real tv fukin ass hole,im sure thats not the first time a wheel blew up like that dumb ass ,and y the fuck would anyone try 2 make an aluminum dish wheel,that would  just crumple after a few good liks ,STEEL WHEELS R STRONG,THATS WAT U HOP WITH ,IM SURE THAT WHOEVER "IF ANY"COMPANY TRIED TO MAKE SOMTHIN LIKE THAT THEY WOULD TEST IT OUT FIRST,IN A CONTROLLED AREA,NOT AT THE "FLORIDA STATE FAIR GROUNDS"STUPID M FER
> [snapback]3224195[/snapback]​*


they were a prototype aluminum wire wheel, and what better way could you "torture test" a wheel????


i'm pretty sure that vegashopper knows the story, he was probably paying close attention to the dancers. :biggrin:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 4 2005, 02:46 AM
> *first of all... that was NOT funny, it was a friend of mine... and to answer a few things... they were at the 2000 Tampa LRM show... the wheels were prototypes that were on a much lighter vehicle and couldn't handle the weight of his truck, the wheel broke in half and the outer part of the rim hit him... he was seriously injured, but made a full recovery and was back later that year with the same truck... different wheels of course... and he even went back to Tampa the next year and won radical dance...
> [snapback]3222538[/snapback]​*


Y U BULL SHIT'N U PROBLY DONT EVEN KNOW HOMIE THAT GOT MESSED UP,THE EVENT THAT I SEEN DID'NT HAVE SHIT 2 DO WITH lrm ,ALL EVENT'S LIKE THAT HAVE RULES&lrm'S R THE MOST STRICT,THEY WOULD'NT LET NO ONE TEST A "PROTOTYPE RIM AT ONE OF THEIR SHOWS",Y WOULD ANY ONE DO THAT SHIT ANY WAY ,FUKIN HOP A HEAVY ASS TRUCK WITH A TON OF BATT'S IN THE BED ON ALUMINUM RIMS? :angry: :angry: ,FUKIN PEOPLE BREAK ,BEND ,ETC. STEEL WHEELS 2 ,SO Y ALUMINUM AT A lrm EVENT,TOTALLY UN-TRUE U R A LIAR


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 05:03 PM
> *Y U BULL SHIT'N U PROBLY DONT EVEN KNOW HOMIE THAT GOT MESSED UP,THE EVENT THAT I SEEN DID'NT HAVE SHIT 2 DO WITH lrm ,ALL EVENT'S LIKE THAT HAVE RULES&lrm'S R THE MOST STRICT,THEY WOULD'NT LET NO ONE TEST A "PROTOTYPE RIM AT ONE OF THEIR SHOWS",Y WOULD ANY ONE DO THAT SHIT ANY WAY ,FUKIN HOP A HEAVY ASS TRUCK WITH A TON OF BATT'S IN THE BED ON ALUMINUM RIMS? :angry:  :angry: ,FUKIN PEOPLE BREAK ,BEND ,ETC. STEEL WHEELS 2 ,SO Y ALUMINUM AT A lrm EVENT,TOTALLY UN-TRUE                        U R A  LIAR
> [snapback]3224227[/snapback]​*



Listen homie no disrespect...............I don't know him but he's in the game knee deep.........blackmagic/n'sane motorsports/hoppers & dancers........A liar that's a bit harsh............If the man says it was a LRM hop in FLA.........then it prob was and im sure he was thier.....and LRM judges don't run as tight of a ship as u may think :0


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 03:03 PM
> *Y U BULL SHIT'N U PROBLY DONT EVEN KNOW HOMIE THAT GOT MESSED UP,THE EVENT THAT I SEEN DID'NT HAVE SHIT 2 DO WITH lrm ,ALL EVENT'S LIKE THAT HAVE RULES&lrm'S R THE MOST STRICT,THEY WOULD'NT LET NO ONE TEST A "PROTOTYPE RIM AT ONE OF THEIR SHOWS",Y WOULD ANY ONE DO THAT SHIT ANY WAY ,FUKIN HOP A HEAVY ASS TRUCK WITH A TON OF BATT'S IN THE BED ON ALUMINUM RIMS? :angry:  :angry: ,FUKIN PEOPLE BREAK ,BEND ,ETC. STEEL WHEELS 2 ,SO Y ALUMINUM AT A lrm EVENT,TOTALLY UN-TRUE                        U R A  LIAR
> [snapback]3224227[/snapback]​*


as a matter of fact it was the rules at the event that caused the accident. The tire rules for 2000 were changed and bias ply tires were no longer allowed... Glenn had bias ply tires on his truck. Out of kindness, another competitor lent him the one of a kind wheels that Dayton built for him... unfortunately, the wheels were built for a lighter street dancer, not a radical dancer with 16 batteries and 8 pumps, so the wheels cracked all the way around where the spokes were. The wheel on the othe side was just about to blow too. 

Word to the unwise... you should probably not talk shit about things you do't know to people who do... dipshit!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 02:50 PM
> *fuck u homie  it most certainly  was the the front tire that blew up ,u must be talkin about a different episode of real tv fukin ass hole,im sure thats not the first time a wheel blew up like that dumb ass ,and y the fuck would anyone try 2 make an aluminum dish wheel,that would  just crumple after a few good liks ,STEEL WHEELS R STRONG,THATS WAT U HOP WITH ,IM SURE THAT WHOEVER "IF ANY"COMPANY TRIED TO MAKE SOMTHIN LIKE THAT THEY WOULD TEST IT OUT FIRST,IN A CONTROLLED AREA,NOT AT THE "FLORIDA STATE FAIR GROUNDS"STUPID M FER
> [snapback]3224195[/snapback]​*



first off, three words... "HOOKED ON PHONICS".... you should look into it. illiterate jackass...

second, show me where another wheel has blown in half... ever... I've been competing, or at show in other capacities since 1990... and I have never seen anything like what happened to Glenn happen any other time...

so why don't you get you facts straight before you look dumber than you already do...


----------



## Joker13_GAMEOVR (Dec 26, 2003)

i was there when that shit happen i was walkin to my ride to go take a break an it was right in front of the pit all when i turned around for a second i heard a loud ass bang turned around an saw someone on the floor tha shit had to have suked well at least hes bak an fukin shit up mad props to your boy vegas thas a tru rider :thumbsup: hey by tha way tha would some story to tell the grandchildren of lowriding in the future jus kiddin but be easy


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

By the way asshole... here's me at my old job before I decided to go back into competition... I'm the one on the left...










I was only a hop judge for Go/Lo for 4 years... 2000-2003!!!!


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 03:03 PM
> *Y U BULL SHIT'N U PROBLY DONT EVEN KNOW HOMIE THAT GOT MESSED UP,THE EVENT THAT I SEEN DID'NT HAVE SHIT 2 DO WITH lrm ,ALL EVENT'S LIKE THAT HAVE RULES&lrm'S R THE MOST STRICT,THEY WOULD'NT LET NO ONE TEST A "PROTOTYPE RIM AT ONE OF THEIR SHOWS",Y WOULD ANY ONE DO THAT SHIT ANY WAY ,FUKIN HOP A HEAVY ASS TRUCK WITH A TON OF BATT'S IN THE BED ON ALUMINUM RIMS? :angry:  :angry: ,FUKIN PEOPLE BREAK ,BEND ,ETC. STEEL WHEELS 2 ,SO Y ALUMINUM AT A lrm EVENT,TOTALLY UN-TRUE                        U R A  LIAR
> [snapback]3224227[/snapback]​*


BAN THIS ASSHOLE ON THE GROUNDS OF TALKING SHIT BEFORE KNOWING FACTS


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

homie ,u must be talkin bout a differnt show or somthin cause the one i seen was in INDIANA


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 04:20 PM
> *homie ,u must be talkin bout a differnt show or somthin cause the one i seen was in INDIANA
> [snapback]3224407[/snapback]​*



I think you don't what the hell you are talking about because I saw the same real tv the other day and it was the one in Florida... they mention that people come from all over including Indiana when they are setting up for the clip... they show a few other cars before they show the wheel explode... 

shall I continue proving you wrong, or would you like to just shut the fuck up and go away...


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

NO,U R WRONG the episode of real tv,that i seen the other day was in INDIANA,I'M DONE I NOT GONNA KEEP POSTIN ON THE "LOCATION&SHIT I STILL THINK THAT THE PROTOTYPE RIM THING IS BULLSHIT POST A PIC OF THE RIM IF U R HOMIES WITH HIM LIKE U SAY


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 04:30 PM
> *NO,U R WRONG the episode of real tv,that i seen the other day  was in INDIANA,I'M DONE  I NOT GONNA KEEP POSTIN ON THE "LOCATION&SHIT  I STILL THINK THAT THE PROTOTYPE RIM THING IS BULLSHIT  POST A PIC OF THE RIM IF U R HOMIES WITH HIM LIKE U SAY
> [snapback]3224421[/snapback]​*



look here fuck face, you aren't even a lowrider... you're just some dickhead with a stock Cutlass with standards on it and a mini truck... get over yourself.. 


I don't have pics of the wheel you idiot... they were owned by another friend of mine who lives in Ohio... his Bronco was light and the wheels were built for him by Dayton Wire Wheel as part of his sponsorship... he has since retired from competition. You don't know shit, arent shit and don't have shit... so why don't you take your retarded ass somewhere that you will look like you know something... but then again, pre-school still has requirements, so I guess you're just FUCKED!!!


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 4 2005, 04:38 PM
> *look here fuck face, you aren't even a lowrider... you're just some dickhead with a stock Cutlass with standards on it and a mini truck... get over yourself..
> I don't have pics of the wheel you idiot... they were owned by another friend of mine who lives in Ohio... his Bronco was light and the wheels were built for him by Dayton Wire Wheel as part of his sponsorship... he has since retired from competition. You don't know shit, arent shit and don't have shit... so why don't you take your retarded ass somewhere that you will look like you know something... but then again, pre-school still has requirements, so I guess you're just FUCKED!!!
> [snapback]3224434[/snapback]​*


calm down mark god dosnt like it when people yell at his mistakes


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 4 2005, 04:42 PM
> *calm down mark god dosnt like it when people yell at his mistakes
> [snapback]3224442[/snapback]​*



yeah, I know... I'm getting cranky in my old age... I should be at the meeting tonite...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wow some people just watch tv and know everything it amazes me. here we have an old lrm judge telling someone what went down and they are continuing to argue. homie how long have you been in the game? do you know glen? for that matter do you know dean? what are the bases of you being the all knowing? just for your info the guys name was glen strickland, a very well know hydraulic competitor from florida, he was hopping on a set of prototype wheels given to him by dean karns also one of the best in the late 90s. the rims were made by dayton wire wheels and yes this tragedy happened in tampa so please dont argue if you dont know


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 4 2005, 06:38 PM
> *look here fuck face, you aren't even a lowrider... you're just some dickhead with a stock Cutlass with standards on it and a mini truck... get over yourself..
> I don't have pics of the wheel you idiot... they were owned by another friend of mine who lives in Ohio... his Bronco was light and the wheels were built for him by Dayton Wire Wheel as part of his sponsorship... he has since retired from competition. You don't know shit, arent shit and don't have shit... so why don't you take your retarded ass somewhere that you will look like you know something... but then again, pre-school still has requirements, so I guess you're just FUCKED!!!
> [snapback]3224434[/snapback]​*


 FUCK FACE,U R A DUMB ASS HOLE,U R LYING YOUR ASS OFF,JUST STOP U PEICE OF SHIT ,I'VE GOT MINE,ALL U R IS A FUKIN HATER THAT LIKES TO START SHIT,THAT AINT EVEN A PIC OF YOUR WEETARDED ASS,U WAS'NT NO GO LOW JUDGE,QUIT LYING,FUKIN WEETARD


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 04:47 PM
> *FUCK FACE,U R A DUMB ASS HOLE,U R LYING YOUR ASS OFF,JUST STOP U PEICE OF SHIT ,I'VE GOT MINE,ALL U R IS A FUKIN HATER THAT LIKES TO START SHIT,THAT AINT EVEN A PIC OF YOUR WEETARDED ASS,U WAS'NT NO GO LOW JUDGE,QUIT LYING,FUKIN WEETARD
> [snapback]3224456[/snapback]​*




ahahahahaha!!!! what a fucking jackass!!!! Would anyone else like to straighten this poor kid out????


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 04:47 PM
> *JUST STOP U PEICE OF SHIT ,I'VE GOT MINE,ALL U R IS A FUKIN HATER THAT LIKES TO START SHIT
> [snapback]3224456[/snapback]​*



You've got yours, huh... If I had yours, I certainly wouldn't be bragging...I'd roll on stocks before I rolled on standards... and an s-10??? Come on, the only thing mini trucks are good for is parts runners... :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 4 2005, 04:47 PM
> *wow some people just watch tv and know everything it amazes me. here we have an old lrm judge telling someone what went down and they are continuing to argue. homie how long have you been in the game? do you know glen? for that matter do you know dean? what are the bases of you being the all knowing? just for your info the guys name was glen strickland, a very well know hydraulic competitor from florida, he was hopping on a set of prototype wheels given to him by dean karns also one of the best in the late 90s. the rims were made by dayton wire wheels and yes this tragedy happened in tampa so please dont argue if you dont know
> [snapback]3224455[/snapback]​*



damn, this sounds strangely familiar!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

same dude, sorrythat god made you retarded


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 4 2005, 04:54 PM
> *same dude, sorrythat god made you retarded
> [snapback]3224468[/snapback]​*



damn that's a big picture!!!!


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT U R A F U C K I N HATER,ALWAYS RIPIN ON SOMEONES RIDE SO U CAN FEEL BETTER ABOUT YOURS :angry: :angry:I DO MY OWN WORK,ON CAR'S THAT I OWN,NO TITLE'S IN THE BANK OR ANY THING LIKE THAT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

to match your head damn grow some hair


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

U AINT NO LOWRIDER ,WAT THE FUCK DUDE NOW U PICIN WHO'S LOWRIDER'S AND WHO NOT


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 04:57 PM
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT  U  R A  F U C K I N  HATER,ALWAYS RIPIN ON SOMEONES RIDE  SO U CAN FEEL BETTER ABOUT YOURS :angry:  :angry:I DO MY OWN WORK,ON CAR'S THAT I OWN,NO TITLE'S IN THE BANK OR ANY THING LIKE THAT
> [snapback]3224476[/snapback]​*


hmmm, I own all my cars (I've had 5 this year alone)... I do all my own work, and I don't live with mommy and daddy... I have a family that I provide for... What about you??? How much is your mortgage, your insurance, your bills that are in YOUR name?? You are desperately trying to get rid of your cars... even trying to trade them and no one will take them off your hands.... haha. Get over yourself son... I'm long past the level you can only DREAM of being at!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 05:01 PM
> *U AINT NO LOWRIDER ,WAT THE FUCK DUDE NOW U PICIN WHO'S LOWRIDER'S AND WHO NOT
> [snapback]3224485[/snapback]​*



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


A real lowrider LIVES lowriding, not just does it because it's cool... my family is even involved in my lowriding... what about yours?


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 4 2005, 07:04 PM
> *hmmm, I own all my cars (I've had 5 this year alone)... I do all my own work, and I don't live with mommy and daddy... I have a family that I provide for... What about you??? How much is your mortgage, your insurance, your bills that are in YOUR name?? You are desperately trying to get rid of your cars... even trying to trade them and no one will take them off your hands.... haha. Get over yourself son... I'm long past the level you can only DREAM of being at!!!
> [snapback]3224491[/snapback]​*


HERE'S SOMTHIN 4 YA ASS,I OWN MY HOUSE,I PROVIDE 4 MY GF&DAUGHTER,ALL MY BILL'S R IN MY NAME,AND I AM ONLY TRYIN 2 SELL MY TRUCK CAUSE I WOULD LIKE 2 HAVE A OLD SCHOOL HOPPER,DID I MENTION THAT IM ONLY 21,HOW OLD R U,I MAKE 35.00 AN HOUR,EXEMPT PAY IF U KNOW WHAT THAT IS BUDDY DO U OWN YOUR HOME ?DO U MAKE 35.00 AN
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HOUR


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 05:10 PM
> *HERE'S SOMTHIN 4 YA ASS,I OWN MY HOUSE,I PROVIDE 4 MY GF&DAUGHTER,ALL MY BILL'S R IN MY NAME,AND I AM ONLY TRYIN 2 SELL MY TRUCK CAUSE I WOULD LIKE 2 HAVE A OLD SCHOOL HOPPER,DID I MENTION THAT IM ONLY 21,HOW OLD R U,I MAKE 35.00 AN HOUR,EXEMPT PAY IF U KNOW WHAT THAT IS BUDDY DO U OWN YOUR HOME ?DO U MAKE 35.00 AN
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HOUR
> [snapback]3224502[/snapback]​*



yeah... ok son... whatever you say.. you make 35 an hour, yet you can't even spell??? I doubt it... you can't even keep a story you saw on TV straight... at the beginning of the topic you said *"i think they were in indiana"* and now you are arguing with people who know what they are talking about... take your fantasies elsewhere little boy...

I am older than you, so you should learn to respect your elders... Go back to minitruckin where you belong fake rider... :uh: :uh: And as a matter of fact I do own my home and all 4 of my cars...


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 4 2005, 07:04 PM
> *hmmm, I own all my cars (I've had 5 this year alone)... I do all my own work, and I don't live with mommy and daddy... I have a family that I provide for... What about you??? How much is your mortgage, your insurance, your bills that are in YOUR name?? You are desperately trying to get rid of your cars... even trying to trade them and no one will take them off your hands.... haha. Get over yourself son... I'm long past the level you can only DREAM of being at!!!
> [snapback]3224491[/snapback]​*


HOW MUCH IS YOUR MORTGAGE,COME ON U KNOW U GOT A MORTGAGE ON YOUR HOUSE,O IM NOT TRYIN 2 SPELL EVERY WORD CORRECTLY ,IF I DID U WOULDNT BE ABLE 2 UNDERSTAND,WHILE U R ONLY USING YOUR INDEX FINGER TO TYPE I USE ALL 10 FILLANGES


----------



## ridinonchrome64 (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 04:47 PM
> *FUCK FACE,U R A DUMB ASS HOLE,U R LYING YOUR ASS OFF,JUST STOP U PEICE OF SHIT ,I'VE GOT MINE,ALL U R IS A FUKIN HATER THAT LIKES TO START SHIT,THAT AINT EVEN A PIC OF YOUR WEETARDED ASS,U WAS'NT NO GO LOW JUDGE,QUIT LYING,FUKIN WEETARD
> [snapback]3224456[/snapback]​*


fucking lame ass no rider symp ass bitch, fuck you and your bullshit talk, go work on your car you fucking symp


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 05:26 PM
> *HOW MUCH IS YOUR MORTGAGE,COME ON  U KNOW U GOT A MORTGAGE ON YOUR HOUSE,O IM NOT TRYIN 2 SPELL EVERY WORD CORRECTLY ,IF I DID U WOULDNT BE ABLE 2 UNDERSTAND,WHILE U R ONLY USING YOUR INDEX FINGER TO TYPE I USE ALL 10 FILLANGES
> [snapback]3224536[/snapback]​*


did you forget to take your medication??? this post made absolutely NO sense whatsoever... and it took you forever to type it... 

one other thing... if you are going to try to make yourself sound smart at least use a word that exists... here... click this...

http://www.hyperdictionary.com/search.aspx?define=FILLANGES

http://www.onelook.com/?w=FILLANGES&ls=a


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I MIGHT HAVE SPELLED IT WRONG BUT ,U R STILL A HATER


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 05:35 PM
> *I MIGHT HAVE SPELLED IT WRONG BUT ,U R STILL A HATER
> [snapback]3224564[/snapback]​*



I'm no hater... you're just an idiot!!!!


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

UN- EDUCATED,FOOL,HATER,CALL IT WHAT U WANT


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 05:35 PM
> *I MIGHT HAVE SPELLED IT WRONG BUT ,U R STILL A HATER
> [snapback]3224564[/snapback]​*


I believe the word you were looking for is PHALANGES... which by definition are the bones between the finger and toe joints...


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 05:38 PM
> *UN- EDUCATED,FOOL,HATER,CALL IT WHAT U WANT
> [snapback]3224573[/snapback]​*



why don't you go take a nap little child... now that you have been owned time and again in the same topic, you can't handle it and have nothing coherent to say... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ridinonchrome64 (Sep 17, 2002)

this kid is a fucking *** and a dipshit, what up mark??? hohopr stl


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridinonchrome64_@Jun 4 2005, 07:43 PM
> *this kid is a fucking *** and a dipshit, what up mark??? hohopr stl
> [snapback]3224588[/snapback]​*


U AINT EVEN INVOLVED BUTT OUT ***


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 05:48 PM
> *U AINT EVEN INVOLVED BUTT OUT ***
> [snapback]3224610[/snapback]​*



what's wrong little boy??? jealous that people know me and don't know you???? Go back to your mini truck and porn sites and leave the lowriding to the REAL RIDERS!!!


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

Okay obviously, this shit is getting out of hand. So here is what we are going to do. Oldsrider,the know it all crying baby, thinks he is talking about a different show then Vegashopper is talking about, so why don't both of you describe the car you saw in the show, your homeboys in this case, Vegas, and see if you are talking about the same one. Now whether or not the wheels were prototypes, I really don't give a flying rats ass. If they were so be it, if not then so be it.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 4 2005, 07:50 PM
> *what's wrong little boy??? jealous that people know me and don't know you???? Go back to your mini truck and porn sites and leave the lowriding to the REAL RIDERS!!!
> [snapback]3224621[/snapback]​*


U GOT IT IM JEALOUS,I DONT EVEN CARE IF ANY ONE KNOWS ME OR NOT,U REMIND ME OF A GRADE SCHOOLER ,AT LEAST THATS WERE UR EDUCATION'S AT


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

THE VEHICLE I SEEN WAS A MULTI COLOR PATHFINDER OR SOMTHIN LIKE THAT


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 05:56 PM
> *THE VEHICLE I SEEN WAS A MULTI COLOR PATHFINDER OR SOMTHIN LIKE THAT
> [snapback]3224646[/snapback]​*




wow... that's interesting... how old was the episode of Real TV??? because there are only 2 pathfinder dancers... and neither one of them has had a wheels explode and hit anyone... so would you like to try again???


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

damn....35 bux an hour.....yet ur cutty has standards......and ur s10 has standard........BOLT ONS!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

YEAH ,I BOUGHT BOTH SET'S BRAND NEW,AND I SAID IT WAS A PATHFINDER OR SOMTHIN ,NOT SURE


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 05:56 PM
> *THE VEHICLE I SEEN WAS A MULTI COLOR PATHFINDER OR SOMTHIN LIKE THAT
> [snapback]3224646[/snapback]​*


was it this one??









or this one???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 06:19 PM
> *YEAH ,I BOUGHT BOTH SET'S BRAND NEW,AND I SAID IT WAS A PATHFINDER OR SOMTHIN ,NOT SURE
> [snapback]3224694[/snapback]​*



so, once again... you have NO IDEA what the hell you are talking about... :uh:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

this one time at car dance camp......................................


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

NEITHER ,BUT THAT CCE TRUCK THING HAS STANDARDS ON IT START HATIN


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Jun 4 2005, 06:30 PM
> *this one time at car dance camp......................................
> [snapback]3224732[/snapback]​*


lemme guess.....






































you stuck a cylinder up your pussy... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Jun 4 2005, 08:30 PM
> *this one time at car dance camp......................................
> [snapback]3224732[/snapback]​*


THAT IS SO FUNNY I PISSED MY PANTS,STUPID


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 06:31 PM
> *NEITHER ,BUT THAT CCE TRUCK THING HAS STANDARDS ON IT START HATIN
> [snapback]3224734[/snapback]​*


competition cars are different than street car you stupid dickhead... so what kind of truck was it??? there are very few multi colored truck dancers... so it can't that hard to figure out... was it a truck with a shell???


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

NO CYLINDERS AROUND MY HOUSE ,ONLY ON MY TRUCK,U R AS SOFT AS THE PINK PART OF THE PUSSY,FUCKIN HATER


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'M NOT EVEN ON THAT SHIT,THAT PROTOTYPE RIM STUFF IS BULLSHIT&U KNOW IT


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'VE YET 2 HEAR OF ANY ALUMINUM DISH WIRE WHEEL


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 09:32 PM
> *THAT IS SO FUNNY I PISSED MY PANTS,STUPID
> [snapback]3224737[/snapback]​*



liar, your still wearing diapers


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

how about this multi colored truck... this one is FROM indiana...


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Jun 4 2005, 08:38 PM
> *liar, your still wearing diapers
> [snapback]3224755[/snapback]​*


I'M GONNA TURN THIS SHIT OUT


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT THE ALUMINUM DISH WIRES FUKIN POSER


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 06:35 PM
> *NO  CYLINDERS AROUND MY HOUSE ,ONLY  ON MY TRUCK,U R AS SOFT AS THE PINK PART OF THE PUSSY,FUCKIN HATER
> [snapback]3224746[/snapback]​*



no one was talking to you... stupid!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 06:43 PM
> *WHAT ABOUT THE ALUMINUM DISH WIRES FUKIN POSER
> [snapback]3224772[/snapback]​*



I'm not the only one that said it... "showandgo" said it too... here's the BRONCO they were on... stop acting like you know something... :uh: :uh:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I DONT C ANY DAYTON STICKERS ON THAT TRUCK,SO DAYTON SPONSOR IT BUT YET IT HAS NO STICKER'S AT ALL THAT PROTOTYPE RIM SHIT IS A FAIRYTALE


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 06:50 PM
> *I DONT C ANY DAYTON STICKERS ON THAT TRUCK,SO DAYTON SPONSOR IT BUT YET IT HAS NO STICKER'S AT ALL                                                            THAT PROTOTYPE RIM SHIT IS A FAIRYTALE
> [snapback]3224800[/snapback]​*



that picture was taken the next year AFTER he (along with EVERY other hydro competitor) lost Dayton as a sponsor due to this accident and the legal fight resulting from it...


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

You still won't tell me what kind of truck it was... EXPERT... seeing as how you are all knowing, then identifying a truck shouldn't be too difficult for you...


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 4 2005, 07:58 PM
> *You still won't tell me what kind of truck it was... EXPERT... seeing as how you are all knowing, then identifying a truck shouldn't be too difficult for you...
> [snapback]3224818[/snapback]​*


SHUT UP NERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 4 2005, 07:07 PM
> *SHUT UP NERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3224845[/snapback]​*



whatever you say mini-me... :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 05:57 PM
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT  U  R A  F U C K I N  HATER,ALWAYS RIPIN ON SOMEONES RIDE  SO U CAN FEEL BETTER ABOUT YOURS :angry:  :angry:I DO MY OWN WORK,ON CAR'S THAT I OWN,NO TITLE'S IN THE BANK OR ANY THING LIKE THAT
> [snapback]3224476[/snapback]​*


lmao...a fuckin $2000 s-10 with bolt-ons... :roflmao: this dude needs to be banned for talking too much shit and not knowing shit... :roflmao:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 4 2005, 03:10 PM
> *By the way asshole... here's me at my old job before I decided to go back into competition... I'm the one on the left...
> 
> 
> ...


yea and cheezer (Raul) to your right ,,right????


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 4 2005, 04:50 PM
> *what's wrong little boy??? jealous that people know me and don't know you???? Go back to your mini truck and porn sites and leave the lowriding to the REAL RIDERS!!!
> [snapback]3224621[/snapback]​*


mini trucking was gone years ago like in 1993


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn mark is holding the stick again. actually thought when they said will you hold the stick he thought it was something else and got all excited. boy all the time we waste on lil. 3 hours of bullshit


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

the "aluminum wheel deal is a lie"give that shit up,u got busted out


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 08:51 PM
> *the "aluminum wheel deal is a lie"give that shit up,u got busted out
> [snapback]3225123[/snapback]​*


why do you refuse to believe that shit. for 35.00 a hour upgrade from boltons


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 09:51 PM
> *the "aluminum wheel deal is a lie"give that shit up,u got busted out
> [snapback]3225123[/snapback]​*


Hey bro where are you at in Illinois?? So I can come and smack your dumb ass!!!It was a red truck dancer from what I can remember(it was Glen Strictland)..I seen the clip from a show called Maxium Exposure while back..And it was at a LRM flordia show..So just stfu please..Your making yourself look stupid!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 08:51 PM
> *the "aluminum wheel deal is a lie"give that shit up,u got busted out
> [snapback]3225123[/snapback]​*



ok, dickface... here's a quote from your other topic from a person who was involved in the aluminum dish wheel development with Dayton...

*"we actually all had a meeting down at dayton about these rims and the demand for them. the wheel was made for us competitors because according to lrm rules all vehicles must hop on 13-14" wire wheels so we said hey lets make a lighter stronger wheel well it was lighter but guess what not stronger"*

so, now who got busted out again???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 5 2005, 04:51 AM
> *the "aluminum wheel deal is a lie"give that shit up,u got busted out
> [snapback]3225123[/snapback]​*





this could very well be the idiot of the month :uh:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam this shit is funny 

oldrider do ya self a favour and give up now your ass is wrong ...full stop .....so stop making your self look like more of a dick than you already have ,mark knows his shit trust me and if he said it had ally rims and was in florida then thats good enough for me ,ok so maybe the dude on the tv said indiana but do you think he was there when it happened .........errm no i doubt it ,and have you ever know the tv companys to fuck up .......yes lots of times ,so take marks word for it after all he was there when it happened so im sure he knows more about it than you do 


can we all say ..............owned :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sweetwillyp (Jan 28, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
ttt this shit is funny


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

HEY OLDS RIDER HERE IS AN INVITATION TO LA GENTE SUPER SHOW IN CALI BRING THAT S-10 AND HOP IT.ILL PAY 4 YOUR TICKET AND EVRYTHNG,SO U CAN C THE DUDES FROM BLACK MAGIC R NOT CHIPPERS.COME C HOW ITS DONE IN VEGAS OR CALI.OH YAH I WORK 4 CDC AND MAKE MORE THAN 35 AN HR.WHT DO U DO.ANYWAY GO PLAY AND TALK SHIT ON MY SPACE OR C PIXEL LEAVE US GROWN FOLKS ALONE.CUZZ WE HAV MORE YEARS IN LOWRIDIN THN THAT TRUCK OF YOURS. MY CHROME ROLLIN FRAME IS MORE THAN BOTH YOUR CARS,HOMEBOY


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

YES HIS NAME IS GLENN STRICKLAND...AND IT DID HAPPEN IN TAMPA...IVE GOT VIDEO FOOTAGE OF THIS....IT WAS A BAD DAY FOR HIM...THE WHOLE CROWD JUST GOT COMPLETELY QUITE....AND THEN LRM STARTED PLAYING SLOW MUSIC....
HE SURVIVED....AND THAT IS WHAT MATTERS.....NOTHING WAS FUNNY ABOUT THAT DAY.....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

good statement glen was one of the top competitors and that was a tragic day in the hop pit, glen is good people and sorry to see shit like this happen and olds please let it go. i am not trying to argue but if you dont know what you are talking about leave it alone its making you look stupid especially being a newbie


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 4 2005, 06:26 PM
> *HOW MUCH IS YOUR MORTGAGE,COME ON  U KNOW U GOT A MORTGAGE ON YOUR HOUSE,O IM NOT TRYIN 2 SPELL EVERY WORD CORRECTLY ,IF I DID U WOULDNT BE ABLE 2 UNDERSTAND,WHILE U R ONLY USING YOUR INDEX FINGER TO TYPE I USE ALL 10 FILLANGES
> [snapback]3224536[/snapback]​*


You are a fucking retard, just leave now.







By the way nice s10, where are the rainbow stickers?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

I FIGURED I'D BRING THESE BACK UP FOR THE DUMBASS THAT DECIDED TO TALK OUT OF HIS ASS AND GOT IT HANDED TO HIM... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

oh shit he got bolt ons.....


I wont even say anything else to this clown....


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

i am not gonna keep doin this with "the know it all" fukin prototype rim that is the biggest lie i've ever heard,how come i didnt hear anything about this before,i know what i'll do'call dayton,ohio and get the info so i'll be back on her 2 let everyone know the real deal about this shit,fuck vegas hopper


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 5 2005, 11:54 PM
> *i am not gonna keep doin this with "the know it all" fukin prototype rim that is the biggest lie i've ever heard,how come i didnt hear anything about this before,i know what i'll do'call dayton,ohio and get the info so i'll be back on her 2 let everyone know the real deal about this shit,fuck vegas hopper
> [snapback]3230071[/snapback]​*



damn you are stupid!!! someone who was involved in the development of the wheels even confirmed it and you still don't believe it...


why haven't you heard of it before??? because you aren't a lowrider, and you haven't been around long enough to know anything, so shut the fuck up newbie and learn from the REAL riders.


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 5 2005, 11:54 PM
> *i am not gonna keep doin this with "the know it all" fukin prototype rim that is the biggest lie i've ever heard,how come i didnt hear anything about this before,i know what i'll do'call dayton,ohio and get the info so i'll be back on her 2 let everyone know the real deal about this shit,fuck vegas hopper
> [snapback]3230071[/snapback]​*


who the fuck are you to have to of heard about this before?? PLEASE BAN THIS FUCKIN LITTLE KID!!!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 6 2005, 12:12 AM
> *who the fuck are you to have to of heard about this before?? PLEASE BAN THIS FUCKIN LITTLE KID!!!!!
> [snapback]3230119[/snapback]​*


no, that would spoil all of my fun... by the way... I'm still brainstorming about that traditional of the year...  :biggrin:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

aint no one gonna rip my pw now


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

post it then ,i dont give a fuck,cause u aint doin shit


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 12:29 AM
> *post it then ,i dont give a fuck,cause u aint doin shit
> [snapback]3230169[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

were the fuk is the "computer wizz"come on how hard was it 2 rip that shit ,u r so fukin smart


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

no reply,i said that if im wrong i'll admit,i dont c y u even reply 2 topic's like this since u r superior


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

password????


_we don't need no stinking password!!!_

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

so u r doin this shit,how


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 12:38 AM
> *no reply,i said that if im wrong i'll admit,i dont c y u even reply 2 topic's like this  since u r superior
> [snapback]3230186[/snapback]​*


what the fuck are you talking about??? you're wrong, there's been like 8 people other than me tell you that you are wrong... so just admit it and get it over with, because you are just going to get clowned worse if you keep this going... that's the problem with newbies... they don't know when to shut the fuck up!!!


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

so this is how u get your laughs,i got somthin funny 4 ya


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 12:41 AM
> *so u r doin this shit,how
> [snapback]3230189[/snapback]​*



I don't know... maybe you've been "mod"ified!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 12:42 AM
> *so this is how u get your laughs,i got somthin funny 4 ya
> [snapback]3230196[/snapback]​*


Bring it, little bitch!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

i aint sayin shit till later ,after i call dayton,and u can stop fukin with my signature


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 02:42 AM
> *I don't know... maybe you've been "mod"ified!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3230197[/snapback]​*


U NEED 2 STOP BEFORE YOUR COMPUTER JUST TURNS OFF&AND DOSENT TURN BACK ON,U KNOW WHAT I MEAN HATIN JELLY BEAN


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHA......................................


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 12:44 AM
> *i aint sayin shit till  later  ,after i call dayton,and u can stop fukin with my signature
> [snapback]3230202[/snapback]​*


you won't have shit to say except for the inevitable: 

"I AM AN IDIOT AND I SHOULD HAVE KEPT MY BITCH ASS MOUTH SHUT ABOUT THINGS I DO'T KNOW"


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:44 AM
> *i aint sayin shit till  later  ,after i call dayton,and u can stop fukin with my signature
> [snapback]3230202[/snapback]​*



he is a former LRM judge, employee of black magic and a moderator here....


He has no reason to make up lies to some nobody that has nothing better to do with his time.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 02:49 AM
> *you won't have shit to say except for the inevitable:
> 
> "I AM AN IDIOT AND I SHOULD HAVE KEPT MY BITCH ASS MOUTH SHUT ABOUT THINGS I DO'T KNOW"
> [snapback]3230217[/snapback]​*


I WONT SAY ANYTHING LIKE THAT FUCK U,SO IF U WORK THEN HOW COME YOUR BROKE ASS AINT IN BED


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 12:52 AM
> *I WONT SAY ANYTHING LIKE THAT FUCK U,SO IF U WORK THEN HOW COME YOUR BROKE ASS AINT IN BED
> [snapback]3230224[/snapback]​*


not that it's any of your business, but it's only 1am here jackass... but if you had any kind of brain, you would have already known that... stupid newbie!!!


and the same could be said about you... of course dropping shit in a fry vat isn't really that complicated, so I guess sleep isn't a requirement for your "career".


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

O U DONT EXEPT PM'S FUCK U KEEP FUCKIN POSTIN SHIT IN MY NAME


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

Y THE HELL WOULD U POST GAY SHIT ANY WAY,MUST BE A ****


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 12:56 AM
> *O U DONT EXEPT PM'S  FUCK U KEEP FUCKIN POSTIN SHIT IN MY NAME
> [snapback]3230235[/snapback]​*


the only way to post in your name would be to sign in with your name... which I can't do.... so I have no idea what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

U AINT SHIT 4 THIS SITE ANOTHER FUKIN LIE,IMAGINE THAT,I ALREADY TOLD U THAT OTHERS HAVE SAID U ALWAY S ACT HIGH AND MIGHTY,KNOWIN THAT U R LOW ON THE TOETUM POLE


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

LIAR


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 02:39 AM
> *password????
> we don't need no stinking password!!!
> 
> ...


WHATS THIS SHIT THEN POST IN MY NAME AGAIN,DO IT "I DARE U"


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:00 AM
> *U AINT SHIT 4 THIS SITE  ANOTHER FUKIN LIE,IMAGINE THAT,I ALREADY TOLD U THAT OTHERS HAVE SAID U ALWAY S ACT HIGH AND MIGHTY,KNOWIN THAT U R LOW ON THE TOETUM POLE
> [snapback]3230242[/snapback]​*



again with the horrible spelling... go back to school and learn something... 

I'd love to know who these "others" are that you are talking about (figments of one of your delusions I would venture to say) ... seeing as how there are more than a few people in these topics that are on MY side. If I were you, I wouldn't talk about being "low on the *TOTEM* pole"... dumbass.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I GOT KANDY BITCH,CHEK YO SELF 4 U WRECK YO SELF BRO


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I MEANT PC


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:03 AM
> *WHATS THIS SHIT THEN POST IN MY NAME AGAIN,DO IT "I DARE U"
> [snapback]3230251[/snapback]​*


that's a joke meant to irritate you... obviously, it worked... because now you don't know what to think.... not that you did before anyway!!! :uh:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

COME ON PC WIZZ HIT ME WITH YOUR BEST SHOT,U AINT GOIN DO SHIT


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:05 AM
> *I GOT KANDY BITCH,CHEK YO SELF 4 U WRECK YO SELF BRO
> [snapback]3230257[/snapback]​*


on what??? your counter??? here we go with another delusion...


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:08 AM
> *COME ON PC WIZZ HIT ME WITH YOUR BEST SHOT,U AINT GOIN DO SHIT
> [snapback]3230268[/snapback]​*


I'm no pc wiz... that's just another paranoid delusion of yours.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

NO ON MY TRUCK HATER,U SHOULD'A KNOWN THAT SUPERIOR


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:11 AM
> *NO ON MY TRUCK HATER,U SHOULD'A KNOWN THAT  SUPERIOR
> [snapback]3230277[/snapback]​*


really, show a pic of that "kandy"... I wanna see it... :uh:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I HAVENT SEEN A PIC OF A CAR U CLAIM 2 OWN,WERE THEY AT, PIMPIN


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:12 AM
> *I HAVENT SEEN A PIC OF A CAR U CLAIM 2 OWN,WERE THEY AT, PIMPIN
> [snapback]3230284[/snapback]​*


<--------- :uh: :uh: 

my latest daily driver/project


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

THAT'S NICE,WERE'S YOUR OTHER CAR'S


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

IF IT'S A TRUE PROJECT THEN HOW COME NO NEW PIC'S OF YOUR WORK?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 01:12 AM
> *really, show a pic of that "kandy"... I wanna see it... :uh:
> [snapback]3230283[/snapback]​*


on this???











where's the kandy??? in the glove box???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:15 AM
> *THAT'S NICE,WERE'S YOUR OTHER CAR'S
> [snapback]3230294[/snapback]​*


you mean the 57 chevy truck, or the 46 chevy truck that are at my in-laws house in AZ, or my girls daily driver???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:16 AM
> *IF IT'S A TRUE PROJECT THEN HOW COME NO NEW PIC'S OF YOUR WORK?
> [snapback]3230299[/snapback]​*


because some of us actually DRIVE our cars to work every day... and I don't do "progress" pics... before and after are all I need.


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 5 2005, 10:47 PM
> *I FIGURED I'D BRING THESE BACK UP FOR THE DUMBASS THAT DECIDED TO TALK OUT OF HIS ASS AND GOT IT HANDED TO HIM... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3229345[/snapback]​*


SHUT UP NERD!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

Y U ON HERE AS"ANONYMOUS"YES THAT TRUCK


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 6 2005, 01:22 AM
> *SHUT UP NERD!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3230307[/snapback]​*



ok mini-me!!!! when are we gonna do your damn trunk???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:23 AM
> *Y U ON HERE AS"ANONYMOUS"YES THAT TRUCK
> [snapback]3230308[/snapback]​*


I always am... and I wanna know where the kandy is... post a pic that actually shows kandy, because that one does not... :uh: :uh:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

DONT HATE DAMN THATS ALL YOUR ASS DOES,WITH YOUR BEAT UP CUTLASS PEICE OF SHIT


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 02:23 AM
> *ok mini-me!!!! when are we gonna do your damn trunk???
> [snapback]3230309[/snapback]​*


after I finish this 12 pack of budlight, 5 more to goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

U AINT DOIN SHIT FROM WHAT I HEAR


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:24 AM
> *DONT HATE DAMN THATS ALL YOUR ASS DOES,WITH YOUR BEAT UP CUTLASS PEICE OF SHIT
> [snapback]3230311[/snapback]​*


hahaha... see, every time he gets clowned, he calls "hater"... that truck has no kandy on it assclown!!! why don't you bring your stock ass car over here so I can land on you...


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:26 AM
> *U AINT DOIN SHIT FROM WHAT I HEAR
> [snapback]3230313[/snapback]​*



hey bitch.... this is a conversation between homies... see your bitch ass out of it. :angry:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I HEARD YOUR HYDRO'S ARE PEICES OF SHIT SO HOW CAN U PAINT IF U DONT HAVE QUALITY GOOD'S


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 02:26 AM
> *hahaha... see, every time he gets clowned, he calls "hater"... that truck has no kandy on it assclown!!! why don't you bring your stock ass car over here so I can land on you...
> [snapback]3230315[/snapback]​*


cxan I land on you with deez nuts


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

DO YOUR PC WIZZ SHIT AND GET ME OUT


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe (Jan 29, 2005)

yah


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

THAT HEAP DONT EVEN MOVE


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:27 AM
> *I HEARD YOUR HYDRO'S ARE PEICES OF SHIT SO HOW CAN U PAINT IF U DONT HAVE QUALITY GOOD'S
> [snapback]3230318[/snapback]​*



what the fuck are you talking about... you talk about hydros and then paint... go take your medication, son... you are losing your mind... and once again, you don't know shit and your comments have no value whatsoever, so fuck you BITCH!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:29 AM
> *THAT HEAP DONT EVEN MOVE
> [snapback]3230323[/snapback]​*


really, ask shorty... as a matter of fact I'll do it for you... 



hey shorty, did I or did I not drive it to the meeting last night???


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

LOOK IF IT AINT KANDY THEN YO RIDE AINT SHIT,U HAVE A 30 DAY PAINT JOB GOT YO ASS RIDIN ROUND LOOKIN LIKE A JUNK YARD


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 02:31 AM
> *really, ask shorty... as a matter of fact I'll do it for you...
> hey shorty, did I or did I not drive it to the meeting last night???
> [snapback]3230329[/snapback]​*


yes you did . the only reason I know cause I wasent drunk yet


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe (Jan 29, 2005)

yeah


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

oh shit... it's a Royals party up in here!!! what's up gashop??? this punk bitch doesn't know when to shut up!!!! ahahahaha!!! but I'm getting tired, so I'll be going to bed soon...


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

good morning mr grasshopperjunkie


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

STACK UP ON YO GRIP GET YO SHIT SPRAYED WET


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 6 2005, 01:31 AM
> *yes you did . the only reason I know cause I wasent drunk yet
> [snapback]3230334[/snapback]​*



i know... took all the fun out of fucking with you... :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:33 AM
> *STACK UP ON YO GRIP GET YO SHIT SPRAYED WET
> [snapback]3230341[/snapback]​*



go buy some REAL wheels... jackass!!!


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

PLEASE POST A PIC OF YOUR HEAP'S IF U GOT EM IM SURE U HAVE PICS


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:34 AM
> *PLEASE POST A PIC OF YOUR HEAP'S IF U GOT EM  IM SURE U HAVE PICS
> [snapback]3230348[/snapback]​*



why would I post a pic of an untouched truck that needs to be restored??? I'm not an idiot like you... I only post what I can actually DRIVE.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'LL PUT A PIC OF MY CLEAN CUTLASS SO U CAN HATE


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

O OK,THAT CUTLASS IS A WRECK AINT IT


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:36 AM
> *I'LL PUT A PIC OF MY CLEAN CUTLASS SO U CAN HATE
> [snapback]3230353[/snapback]​*



your clean, STOCK Cutty with ugly ass wheels??? Big deal... :uh:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

COME ON WERE THEY AT BIG SHOT


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 01:38 AM
> *your clean, STOCK Cutty with ugly ass wheels??? Big deal... :uh:
> [snapback]3230357[/snapback]​*


wait... I'll do it for you...


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 6 2005, 01:32 AM
> *good morning mr grasshopperjunkie
> [snapback]3230339[/snapback]​*


<------just cant get no sleep maybe i should have some drinks, so then i can just pass out!


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'LL SELL U MINE 4 10.5


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:39 AM
> *COME ON WERE THEY AT    BIG SHOT
> [snapback]3230359[/snapback]​*


what, the pics of trucks that need to be restored??? I refuse to waste bandwidth on those pics.


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 6 2005, 02:39 AM
> *<------just cant get no sleep maybe i should have some drinks, so then i can just pass out!
> [snapback]3230363[/snapback]​*


sorry you live so far 3 more beers left of we could meet at "striptease"


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I BET U DONT KNOW WHAT A RPO CODE IS DO YA SMARTY


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:39 AM
> *I'LL SELL U MINE 4  10.5
> [snapback]3230364[/snapback]​*


your what???? do you have an Impala???


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

Heres my car


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 6 2005, 01:40 AM
> *sorry you live so far 3 more beers left of we could meet at "striptease"
> [snapback]3230368[/snapback]​*



you'd better get a ride... I ain't bailing you out... :uh:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

are those mud flaps???


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

U SHOULD SINCE U R BIG TYMIN ON RESTORIN YOUR TRUCKS


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 02:42 AM
> *you'd better get a ride... I ain't bailing you out... :uh:
> [snapback]3230374[/snapback]​*


eddie asleep right now


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 6 2005, 01:42 AM
> *are those mud flaps???
> [snapback]3230375[/snapback]​*



yes they are... horrible, isn't it??? :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 6 2005, 01:43 AM
> *eddie asleep right now
> [snapback]3230377[/snapback]​*


sucks...


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 6 2005, 02:42 AM
> *are those mud flaps???
> [snapback]3230375[/snapback]​*


NO those are cadillac panels


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:42 AM
> *U SHOULD  SINCE U R BIG TYMIN ON RESTORIN YOUR TRUCKS
> [snapback]3230376[/snapback]​*




are you still talking???


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 6 2005, 02:44 AM
> *NO those are cadillac panels
> [snapback]3230385[/snapback]​*


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

this could probably go on for days huh??


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 6 2005, 01:44 AM
> *NO those are cadillac panels
> [snapback]3230385[/snapback]​*


i think they're installed wrong...


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

U TELL ME EXPERT U KNOW EVERYTHING ELSE


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 6 2005, 02:44 AM
> *
> [snapback]3230387[/snapback]​*


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 6 2005, 01:44 AM
> *this could probably go on for days huh??
> [snapback]3230388[/snapback]​*


yeah, probably... but we all need to work at some point tomorrow... well, at least you, me and shorty have to work...


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

THERE U GO ACTIN LIKE A HOE ,HATIN ON SOMEONES RIDE U AINT NO REAL RIDER U GAY


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 02:46 AM
> *yeah, probably... but we all need to work at some point tomorrow... well, at least you, me and shorty have to work...
> [snapback]3230396[/snapback]​*


SHHH Im on light duty rember bad back


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

Y U HATE,I KNOW CAUSE U AINT GOT SHIT,AINT NEVER GOIN HAVE SHIT AND U R SHIT


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:48 AM
> *Y U HATE,I KNOW CAUSE U AINT GOT SHIT,AINT NEVER GOIN HAVE SHIT AND U R SHIT
> [snapback]3230407[/snapback]​*


thanks


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:46 AM
> *THERE U GO ACTIN LIKE A HOE ,HATIN ON SOMEONES RIDE  U AINT NO REAL RIDER U GAY
> [snapback]3230398[/snapback]​*



you STILL talking??? what the hell are you talking about??? who's car am I "hatin" on????


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:48 AM
> *Y U HATE,I KNOW CAUSE U AINT GOT SHIT,AINT NEVER GOIN HAVE SHIT AND U R SHIT
> [snapback]3230407[/snapback]​*



isn't this bitch going to ever shut the hell up????


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

WHAT'S UP AINT GOTS SHIT 2 SAY


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 02:48 AM
> *you STILL talking??? what the hell are you talking about??? who's car am I "hatin" on????
> [snapback]3230409[/snapback]​*


your dick i thjought we were cool


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shortymack_@Jun 6 2005, 01:50 AM
> *your dick i thjought we were cool
> [snapback]3230414[/snapback]​*



damn, shorty... have another beer... you almost can't type now.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I WILL SOON AS I CALL DAYTON IN ABOUT 5-6 HOURS


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:50 AM
> *WHAT'S UP  AINT GOTS SHIT 2 SAY
> [snapback]3230413[/snapback]​*


whos that directed at??


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:50 AM
> *WHAT'S UP  AINT GOTS SHIT 2 SAY
> [snapback]3230413[/snapback]​*



who the fuck are you talking to???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:51 AM
> *I WILL SOON AS I CALL DAYTON IN ABOUT 5-6 HOURS
> [snapback]3230417[/snapback]​*



I think this idiot is talking to hisself... :uh:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

POST A PIC OF YOUR PAST RIDES U SAID U HAD THEN FAKESTER


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 02:50 AM
> *damn, shorty... have another beer... you almost can't type now.
> [snapback]3230416[/snapback]​*


sdfm[oipvkPDS-09394\N G\SDF PEACE OUT BACON AND EGGS ARE READY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 6 2005, 03:51 AM
> *whos that directed at??
> [snapback]3230418[/snapback]​*


NOT U


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:52 AM
> *POST A PIC OF YOUR PAST RIDES U SAID U HAD THEN FAKESTER
> [snapback]3230424[/snapback]​*


who the fuck... what the hell are you talking about??? did you take your meds???


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

SO WERE R YOUR PAST 4 RIDE'S U'VE HAD THIS YEAR BIG TYMER


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 03:53 AM
> *who the fuck... what the hell are you talking about??? did you take your meds???
> [snapback]3230429[/snapback]​*


IM TALKIN 2 YOUR DUMB ASS WHO ELSE


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:53 AM
> *NOT U
> [snapback]3230427[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

U R A FAKE ASS BITCH 'QUIT HATIN MUTHA FUKA QUIT HATIN,GODAMN IT MUTHA FUKA


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:57 AM
> *U R A FAKE ASS BITCH 'QUIT HATIN MUTHA FUKA QUIT HATIN,GODAMN IT MUTHA FUKA
> [snapback]3230437[/snapback]​*


i think you lost your mind!!


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

SO NO PICS OF YOUR "PAST RIDES"I THOUGHT U HAD 4 THIS YEAR,OLD ASS BEATER'S MAYBE


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I ROLL ON STANDARD 100'S GOT A PROBLEM WITH IT


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

COME ON WIZZ


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

R U SLOW OR SOMTHIN


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

STOP HATIN VEGAS HOPPER


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I THOUGHT U WERE A PC WIZZ ***


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'LL KNOW THE TRUTH ABOUT THE RIMS SOON


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:02 AM
> *I'LL KNOW THE TRUTH ABOUT THE RIMS SOON
> [snapback]3230452[/snapback]​*


YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

NO REPLY,U R SLOW FUKIN WETARD,


----------



## shortymack (Dec 8, 2004)

hey wizz were waiting for you


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 01:54 AM
> *SO WERE R YOUR PAST 4 RIDE'S U'VE HAD THIS YEAR BIG TYMER
> [snapback]3230430[/snapback]​*


you mean the 64 bug that I had for a driver, the 90 Lincoln that I had, the 300 zx I used for work, the regal I had for a week???

the bug, the z and the 90 i don't have pics of, here's my Linc from last year, the regal I had for a week and another pic of the Cutlass that I drive every day that's soon to have a new front clip...


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

ALUMINUM RIMS FOOL PLEASE


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

<-----------is getting sleepy


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

LOOK AT ALL THEM SPOTS UNDER YOUR CUTLASS,WHAT A FUKIN HEAP I BET U BOUGHT IT WITH THE HYDRO'S ALREADY INSTALLED


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87+Jun 6 2005, 02:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it takes time to fing old pics... ass!!! I'm not hating, just stating facts... I never said I was a pc wiz, you did... fuckface... and like I said... it took time to find those pics... they were on a disk buried on my desk... but there are the ones I could find right now.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

LOOK AT THOSE DIRTY FUKIN WHITEWALLS,KILL YO SELF


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:08 AM
> *LOOK AT ALL THEM SPOTS UNDER YOUR CUTLASS,WHAT A FUKIN HEAP I BET U BOUGHT IT WITH THE HYDRO'S ALREADY INSTALLED
> [snapback]3230476[/snapback]​*


the "spots" under the cutty are from the regal that blew the motor and leaked all over my driveway you stupid jackass!!!


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:09 AM
> *LOOK AT THOSE DIRTY FUKIN WHITEWALLS,KILL YO SELF
> [snapback]3230480[/snapback]​*


you roll a fucking s-10 on standards, you cant say shit period


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

OLD SHITY FUKIN SPOKE'S ALL SCRACHED AND SHIT 

AND U BIG TYMIN

I THINK U BIG LYING


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:09 AM
> *LOOK AT THOSE DIRTY FUKIN WHITEWALLS,KILL YO SELF
> [snapback]3230480[/snapback]​*



not everyone can rock those cool mudflaps there, skippy... all you can come up with is dirty wheel wells... at least I have REAL wheels and not ugly ass standards like someone else around here..


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

im really only here to put my posts past 300but i might as well talk some shit while doing it


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:11 AM
> *OLD SHITY FUKIN SPOKE'S ALL SCRACHED AND SHIT
> 
> AND U BIG TYMIN
> ...



i don't know what you are looking at... possibly the road grime on the wheels from it raining the day before I took the pic... that's ok... it's got 13x7 REVERSE center golds on it now...


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

O BUT U WAS BRAGGIN ABOUT ONLY HAVIN IT A DAY,LIKE U SOLD IT 4 A FEW STACKS OR SOMTHIN

I BET U GOT ABOUT 400 IF THAT 4 IT


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:14 AM
> *O BUT U WAS BRAGGIN ABOUT ONLY HAVIN IT A DAY,LIKE U SOLD IT 4 A FEW STACKS OR SOMTHIN
> 
> I BET U GOT ABOUT 400 IF THAT 4 IT
> [snapback]3230498[/snapback]​*



where the fuck did you come up with this??? what car are you talking about???


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:09 AM
> *LOOK AT THOSE DIRTY FUKIN WHITEWALLS,KILL YO SELF
> [snapback]3230480[/snapback]​*


we should all be gratefull this guy dosnt have any whitewalls


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

QUIT BS IN


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 6 2005, 04:15 AM
> *we should all be gratefull this guy dosnt have any whitewalls
> [snapback]3230506[/snapback]​*


THAT IS THE MOST FUCKED UP BOX I'VE EVER SEEN


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:15 AM
> *QUIT BS IN
> [snapback]3230507[/snapback]​*



do you even know what the hell you are talking about??? where did I EVER say that I had a car for a day???? or are you talking out of your ass again???


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

YOUR FUKIN REGAL


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

U SAY YOUR A RIDER 
I KNOW WHAT KIND OF RIDER U R
A FUKIN DICK RIDER THAT CANT STOP HATIN CAUSE IT'S IN UR BLOOD,U CANT HELP IT U WERE BORN THAT WAY


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:17 AM
> *YOUR FUKIN REGAL
> [snapback]3230513[/snapback]​*



you're truly a dumbass... I've said it TIME AND AGAIN... I had the Regal a week and offed it because the motor blew... figure out what you're talking about before you bring shit up that makes you look dumber than you already do. :uh:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

DIDNT THINK SO


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

A WEEK OR A DAY I REALLY DONT GIVE A SHIT BUT U WERE POSTIN LIKE U SOLD IT 4 SOME G'S HOW MUCH' U GET


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:19 AM
> *U SAY YOUR A RIDER
> I KNOW WHAT KIND OF RIDER U R
> A FUKIN DICK RIDER THAT CANT STOP HATIN CAUSE IT'S IN UR BLOOD,U CANT HELP IT U WERE BORN THAT WAY
> [snapback]3230517[/snapback]​*



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


wow, some newbies don't know when to be quiet... don't burn yourself on the fryers tomorrow, little boy... I'm going to bed. I'll hit you up tomorrow gashop, and shorty, let me know when we're going to do yours.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'VE ALREADY GOT OFFERSOVER 10,000 LOCAL,HAVE U EVER SOLD A CAR 4 MORE


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:21 AM
> *A WEEK OR A DAY I REALLY DONT GIVE A SHIT  BUT U WERE POSTIN LIKE U SOLD IT 4 SOME G'S  HOW MUCH' U GET
> [snapback]3230526[/snapback]​*



where'd you come up with that??? never was that EVEN implied... it was a fucking Regal with a blown motor... I said I OFFED it because the motor blew... not that I scored a sucker like you and made money on it.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

HE GOT MAD AND LEFT LIKE A BITCH,FUCK HIM


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

WHAT IS A RPO CODE


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:24 AM
> *HE GOT MAD AND LEFT LIKE A BITCH,FUCK HIM
> [snapback]3230538[/snapback]​*



oh yeah??? I haven't gone to bed yet, bitch... but you really aren't worth any more of my time... so I think this conversation is now over... good nite.


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:23 AM
> *I'VE ALREADY GOT OFFERSOVER 10,000 LOCAL,HAVE U EVER SOLD A CAR 4 MORE
> [snapback]3230532[/snapback]​*


nobody would pay ten for both your cars.... unless you mean you got offered ten for your house


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:25 AM
> *WHAT IS A RPO CODE
> [snapback]3230542[/snapback]​*



are you talking about the "regular production option" code... that tells you what options the car originally was ordered with???

you are really an idiot!!!


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

ANY ANSWER'S


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:23 AM
> *I'VE ALREADY GOT OFFERSOVER 10,000 LOCAL,HAVE U EVER SOLD A CAR 4 MORE
> [snapback]3230532[/snapback]​*



for your mom??? I can pick up Cuttys like yours all day for 2000 around here.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:30 AM
> *ANY ANSWER'S
> [snapback]3230551[/snapback]​*




are you not keeping up assclown??? answers to what??? the voices in your head???


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 6 2005, 04:28 AM
> *nobody would pay ten for both your cars.... unless you mean you got offered ten for your house
> [snapback]3230548[/snapback]​*


YOU DONT THINK,U DONT KNOW, LOOK AT THE MILES ,ALL ORIGNAL,COME ON I'VE GOT A OFFER FROM A GUY 4 HIS CUSTOM 15,000 TRUCK AND 400 CASH
BE REAL


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I MEANT 4000 CASH


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz go to bed bitch ass ***


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:33 AM
> *YOU DONT THINK,U DONT KNOW, LOOK AT THE MILES ,ALL ORIGNAL,COME ON  I'VE GOT A OFFER  FROM A GUY 4    HIS CUSTOM 15,000 TRUCK AND 400 CASH
> BE REAL
> [snapback]3230559[/snapback]​*


you have a dime a dozen car on some wheels thats it, get over it nobody will give you more than 2.5 if your lucky


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

thats right


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:33 AM
> *YOU DONT THINK,U DONT KNOW, LOOK AT THE MILES ,ALL ORIGNAL,COME ON  I'VE GOT A OFFER  FROM A GUY 4    HIS CUSTOM 15,000 TRUCK AND 400 CASH
> BE REAL
> [snapback]3230559[/snapback]​*


you're talking to a guy that has a 63 impala, a 59 impala rag, and owned both of the cars in his avatar... if you had an offer like that and you didn't take it immediately, then you are either lying, or just a damn fool. It's still just a Cutlass... trust me, they aren't high in value..


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 6 2005, 04:35 AM
> *you have a dime a dozen car on some wheels thats it, get over it nobody will give you more than 2.5 if your lucky
> [snapback]3230567[/snapback]​*


my ass,u must not know about cars,i'll keep it and when u r watchin barret,jackson auction,in 20 or so years,u will c


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:37 AM
> *my ass,u must not know about cars,i'll keep it and when u r watchin barret,jackson auction,in 20 or so years,u will c
> [snapback]3230571[/snapback]​*


in twenty years maybe, but today dime a dozen.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

what is the value of this car in your eyes


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:37 AM
> *my ass,u must not know about cars,i'll keep it and when u r watchin barret,jackson auction,in 20 or so years,u will c
> [snapback]3230571[/snapback]​*


your car looks like a before pic..........wheres the after


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

if u come across a cutty as clean, with low miles like mine post the pic i doubt u will i'm gonna take more pic's of mine later today


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:34 AM
> *I MEANT 4000 CASH
> [snapback]3230563[/snapback]​*



yup... damn fool... here's the link to Kelley Blue Book private party value for and 87 Cutlass Brougham with 36000 miles in EXCELLENT condition... you might be surprised...

http://www.kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/kw.kc.ur?kbb....upreme&19;OL;F5


Private Party Value $950 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:41 AM
> *if u come across a cutty as clean, with low miles like mine post the pic i doubt  u will i'm gonna take more pic's of mine later today
> [snapback]3230577[/snapback]​*


i dont wanna come across a cutty i got chevys to build for now


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:39 AM
> *what is the value of this car in your eyes
> [snapback]3230575[/snapback]​*




$2500.00 max...


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 02:41 AM
> *yup... damn fool... here's the link to Kelley Blue Book private party value for and 87 Cutlass Brougham with 36000 miles in EXCELLENT condition... you might be surprised...
> 
> http://www.kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/kw.kc.ur?kbb....upreme&19;OL;F5
> ...


see that not even a whole dime.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 6 2005, 02:41 AM
> *i dont wanna come across a cutty i got chevys to build for now
> [snapback]3230579[/snapback]​*



he just bought an accessory for his Impala that's worth more than your CAR.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 6 2005, 02:42 AM
> *see that not even a whole dime.
> [snapback]3230581[/snapback]​*



and with that... I'm asleep!!!


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 02:44 AM
> *and with that... I'm asleep!!!
> [snapback]3230584[/snapback]​*


nuff said


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 6 2005, 02:42 AM
> *see that not even a whole dime.
> [snapback]3230581[/snapback]​*



and heres the price on the V8 model... $1,125

http://www.kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/kw.kc.ur?kbb....upreme&19;OL;F5


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

see what happens when i cant sleep


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

those r bs ,i looked at that shit before i bought the car,go to a g body site and check out how much a low mile cutty is worth haters


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

u dont know what my car has,allthe rare options and shit fuck u hater


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

hater how many miles does u heapin cutty have,no euro front not shit fukin heap


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

this is fuked, up man cant wait till i call ohio


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 02:51 AM
> *those r bs ,i looked at that shit before i bought the car,go to a g body site and check out how much a low mile cutty is worth  haters
> [snapback]3230593[/snapback]​*


goodnight


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

haterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

im out goin 2 work,i'll b back


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

hater


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

hey olds ryder y dont u come to the vegas show.oh ya i forgot u cant qualify w any of those rides.bah!!!!!!!!!!!!! somebody ban this fool 4 bein uneducated.hey and reply to my shit from yesterday.cuzz if u run your mouth me and the crew from chiques will do a jay and silent bob and show up on your doorstep.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 09:05 AM
> *I GOT KANDY BITCH,CHEK YO SELF 4 U WRECK YO SELF BRO
> [snapback]3230257[/snapback]​*






show it, show the fucking candy, i wanna see it!!!!!! Is it on the stock cutlass with normal offset wheels hahahaha, or your supercool minitruck also on normall ofset hahaha

Why dont you just SHUT THE FUCK UP, you just some fucking newbie who obviously knows nothing, and somebody who has been a lrm-judge en enployee at black magic hydraulics is talking out of his ass because the wonderful mr. oldsrider hasnt been informed about prototype rims made by dayton, I just CAN NOT believe how fucking stupid you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 03:33 AM
> *YOU DONT THINK,U DONT KNOW, LOOK AT THE MILES ,ALL ORIGNAL,COME ON  I'VE GOT A OFFER  FROM A GUY 4    HIS CUSTOM 15,000 TRUCK AND 400 CASH
> BE REAL
> [snapback]3230559[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


should have taken that loot and bought a new house


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Poor stupid stupid kid doesn't know how to shut his cockhole do he? One word of advise these old farts have lots of experience and even though they have a few bald spots or one huge one(MARK) but they have several years of experience under their belt so ya dont want to fuck with them cuz they will own your ass. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Not trying to get into this arguement, but the guy who this happened to was Glenn from G & G here in Jacksonville, it occured at the Tampa 2000 LRM show, if you got the issue it was in there. Maybe the real tv people got the wrong info, but that is definately the only time that I have heard of a wire disentengranting on someone, and I am sure that it would be out, if it had happened again.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

whoever said aluminum is weaker than steel must be a fucking moron


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jun 6 2005, 03:04 PM
> *whoever said aluminum is weaker than steel must be a fucking moron
> [snapback]3232994[/snapback]​*



no one said that... what was said is that the design of the aluminum dish was not as strong... :uh: :uh: 


man, some people's kids... comprehend things before you try to sound like you know what is going on. :twak: :twak:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 03:19 PM
> *no one said that... what was said is that the design of the aluminum dish was not as strong...  :uh:  :uh:
> man, some people's kids... comprehend things before you try to sound like you know what is going on. :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]3233102[/snapback]​*


ok then got it now, i read more into it weight was the issue right? video is still funny


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jun 6 2005, 03:22 PM
> *ok then got it now, i read more into it weight was the issue right? video is still funny
> [snapback]3233120[/snapback]​*


yeah... the wheels cracked all the way around where the holes for the spokes were.. the extreme weight of the Radical dancer is what caused it.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 03:35 PM
> *yeah... the wheels cracked all the way around where the holes for the spokes were.. the extreme weight of the Radical dancer is what caused it.
> [snapback]3233139[/snapback]​*


got it


----------



## lilwilson (Aug 13, 2002)

hahhaah ben ... old farts and bald spots. thats funny shit.hahah. you tell em and mark hahah tell those little kids. hahhahh


----------



## Caprice on Hubcaps (Nov 1, 2004)

he survived


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes, he still installs, not into the hopping anymore, just more money lifting the regal now


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttyluv_@Jun 6 2005, 02:42 PM
> *hahhaah ben ... old farts and bald spots. thats funny shit.hahah. you tell em and mark hahah tell those little kids. hahhahh
> [snapback]3233173[/snapback]​*


Wazzabi Charlie Brown aka Joe Dirt aka Gumby aka HEADro Wilson aka LIL Shawn...finally logged in huh?


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T-BONE_@Jun 6 2005, 03:41 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> should have taken that loot and bought a new house
> [snapback]3232595[/snapback]​*


that is not my house,man everybody on this shit thinks they know ,when all u know how 2 do is hate on what people have,and y cause u will never have your own 
all u r is some sad ,sorry , ass ,HATERS


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

o i didnt get 2 call dayton 2 day got home a little after 5 ,they close at 5
i'm callin ,tomorrow


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 08:46 PM
> *o i didnt get 2 call dayton 2 day got home a little after 5 ,they close at 5
> i'm callin  ,tomorrow
> [snapback]3233992[/snapback]​*


do u ever shut up?, but seriously, this s**t is funny :biggrin:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Jun 6 2005, 08:47 PM
> *do u ever shut up?, but seriously, this s**t is funny :biggrin:
> [snapback]3234000[/snapback]​*


THIS AINT GOT SHIT 2 DO WITH U SO C UR LAME ASS OUT


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jun 6 2005, 10:21 AM
> *hey olds ryder y dont u come to the vegas show.oh ya i forgot u cant qualify w any of those rides.bah!!!!!!!!!!!!! somebody ban this fool 4 bein uneducated.hey and reply to my shit from yesterday.cuzz if u run your mouth me and the crew from chiques will do a jay and silent bob and show up on your doorstep.
> [snapback]3231229[/snapback]​*


THIS AINT GOT SHIT 2 DO WITH U ANOTHER HATER


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

first page is too funny. vegashopper was prolly at the event while this guy was watching it on tv years later


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have bben to INDY Lowrider show every year since 98, watched all the hydro compititions, and i can tell u it WAS NOT in INDY


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2005, 09:11 PM
> *first page is too funny. vegashopper was prolly at the event while this guy was watching it on tv years later
> [snapback]3234089[/snapback]​*


NO,THAT IS NOT THE CASE HERE ,Y DONT U READ ALL THE POST BEFOR U JUMP ON IN


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

IT MIGHT NOT HAVE BEEN IN INDIANA,I THOUGHT THAT IS WHAT THE FUKIN HOST SAID,IT AINT EVEN ABOUT THAT ANY MORE,READ THE POST'S THEN U WOULD KNOW


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 09:15 PM
> *IT MIGHT NOT HAVE BEEN IN INDIANA,I THOUGHT THAT IS WHAT THE FUKIN HOST SAID,IT AINT EVEN ABOUT THAT ANY MORE,READ THE POST'S THEN U WOULD KNOW
> [snapback]3234106[/snapback]​*


it's all about u bein a JACKASS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 07:12 PM
> *NO,THAT IS NOT THE CASE HERE ,Y DONT U READ ALL THE POST BEFOR U JUMP ON IN
> [snapback]3234095[/snapback]​*


why dont u read these nutz and go jump in your little pussy truck for little men


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2005, 08:18 PM
> *why dont u read these nutz and go jump in your little pussy truck for little men
> [snapback]3234138[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 6 2005, 07:21 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3234160[/snapback]​*


whats up big dogg


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2005, 08:23 PM
> *whats up big dogg
> [snapback]3234177[/snapback]​*


laughing. you knocking a patch out they ass :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 07:12 PM
> *NO,THAT IS NOT THE CASE HERE ,Y DONT U READ ALL THE POST BEFOR U JUMP ON IN
> [snapback]3234095[/snapback]​*


hmmm. considering I was JUDGING in 2000... :uh: :uh: :uh: 

again, you are talking from the anal orifice. :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Jun 6 2005, 07:15 PM
> *it's all about u bein a JACKASS
> [snapback]3234112[/snapback]​*



pretty much... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

THE 1 U LIKE THE MOST HAHAHAHAHA....................................


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 6 2005, 07:29 PM
> *pretty much... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3234225[/snapback]​*



that and him getting clowned by everyone that comes into the topic... and then him calling everyone "hater" because they show how dumb this little bitch really is...


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I NEED SOMY CYLINDERS


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Damn this topic still going on...he is absolutely one of the dumbest mutherfuckers that has yet to post up on LIL and he damn hard head..need to beat him with a dayton hammer till the white meat shows. :twak:


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 07:33 PM
> *that is not my house,man everybody on this shit thinks they know ,when all u know how 2 do is hate on what people have,and y  cause u will never have your own
> all u r is some sad ,sorry , ass ,HATERS
> [snapback]3233972[/snapback]​*


You are the only hater around this topic, you got some pile of shit g body that makes you the lowrider god. I got news for you you aint shit, nor do you have a clue what you are talking about half the time.


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

come on think of something...


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

retard is still typing....


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

sorry I cant wait for your mom to help you spell check , I got shit to do. I'm out.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I AINT HATIN ON NO ONE I STARTED THIS TOPIC ABOUT A FUKIN TV SHOW,AND ALL THESE FUKIN HATERS CAME OUT THE WOODWORK,LIKE I DONE CALLED THEIR MOM'S A BITCH,"FUCK ALL U HATIN ASS WANNA B RIDER KNOW IT ALL PUSSYS"
U A I N T O N M Y L E V E L 
CAUSE I AM NO HATER


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 08:54 PM
> *I AINT HATIN ON NO ONE  I STARTED THIS TOPIC ABOUT A FUKIN TV SHOW,AND ALL THESE FUKIN HATERS CAME OUT THE WOODWORK,LIKE I DONE CALLED THEIR MOM'S A BITCH,"FUCK ALL U HATIN ASS WANNA B RIDER KNOW IT ALL PUSSYS"
> U      A I N T    O N  M Y    L E V E L
> CAUSE I AM NO HATER
> [snapback]3234310[/snapback]​*


His level :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

s10 and a stock cutlass....


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

LIKE I SAID EVERY ONE THAT I'VE TALKED 2 ON THIS SHIT SAID THAT vegas hopper TRY'S 2 ACT LIKE A KNOW IT ALL ,AND THAT BM HYDRO'S SUCK ASS, AND NOT TO REPLY 2 ANY OF HIS CLASSIFIED'S
CAUSE HE AINT WHO HE "CLAIMS 2 B"A FUKIN LOWRIDER GOD
U AINT SHIT FUCK YOUR ASS


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 07:54 PM
> *I AINT HATIN ON NO ONE  I STARTED THIS TOPIC ABOUT A FUKIN TV SHOW,AND ALL THESE FUKIN HATERS CAME OUT THE WOODWORK,LIKE I DONE CALLED THEIR MOM'S A BITCH,"FUCK ALL U HATIN ASS WANNA B RIDER KNOW IT ALL PUSSYS"
> U      A I N T    O N  M Y    L E V E L
> CAUSE I AM NO HATER
> [snapback]3234310[/snapback]​*


i remember your level it was years ago


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T-BONE_@Jun 6 2005, 09:45 PM
> *sorry I cant wait for your mom to help you spell check , I got shit to do. I'm out.
> [snapback]3234294[/snapback]​*


I THOUGHT U WERE OUT GET OFF YOU MOMMY AND DADDYS PC ,O WERE R YOUR CARS AT,I AINT SEEN SHIT SO SHUT UP DUCK ASS FOOL


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

FUCK U WITH THAT LITTLE PEICE,WHAT U GOIN DO


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

WERE'S THEM FUKIN CARS AT T BONE ,MORE LIKE WISH BONE,


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL U DOIN IT TAKES U THAT LONG 2 TYPE


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 09:04 PM
> *I THOUGHT U WERE OUT GET OFF YOU MOMMY AND DADDYS PC ,O WERE R YOUR CARS AT,I AINT SEEN SHIT SO SHUT UP DUCK ASS FOOL
> [snapback]3234365[/snapback]​*


I done the g body thing. I aint gonna bother postin the pics, since you are the g body god. So here you go. Full interior, paint, frame nardi.....Show something better or leave....


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I BET U DIDNT GRADUATE FUKIN GRADE SCHOOL


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T-BONE_@Jun 6 2005, 10:10 PM
> *I done the g body thing. I aint gonna bother postin the pics, since you are the g body god. So here you go. Full interior, paint, frame nardi.....Show something better or leave....
> [snapback]3234399[/snapback]​*


AINT NO PICTURE HERE U MUST NOT KNOW WHAT THE FUK U DOIN STUPID


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 09:12 PM
> *AINT NO PICTURE HERE  U MUST NOT KNOW WHAT THE FUK U DOIN  STUPID
> [snapback]3234411[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 07:12 PM
> *AINT NO PICTURE HERE  U MUST NOT KNOW WHAT THE FUK U DOIN  STUPID
> [snapback]3234411[/snapback]​*


 :uh: U suck at life give it up...just end yourself.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

this may be the best topic ever :biggrin: 

this kid is the biggest ass-clown in the history of LIL, he even has eurolifted beat....

LMFAO, stock $1000 cutty with MUD FLAPS and a $2000 s-10 with make believe kandy and a $19000 price tag (hold on I'm hyperventilating from laughing too hard) both on fuckin STANDARDS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Jun 6 2005, 10:16 PM
> *this may be the best topic ever :biggrin:
> 
> this kid is the biggest ass-clown in the history of LIL, he even has eurolifted beat....
> ...


one on bolt on standards.... :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 09:05 AM
> *I GOT KANDY BITCH,CHEK YO SELF 4 U WRECK YO SELF BRO
> [snapback]3230257[/snapback]​*





show it, show the candy


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 08:02 PM
> *LIKE I SAID EVERY ONE THAT I'VE TALKED 2 ON THIS SHIT SAID THAT vegas hopper TRY'S 2 ACT LIKE A KNOW IT ALL ,AND THAT BM HYDRO'S SUCK ASS,  AND NOT TO REPLY 2 ANY OF HIS CLASSIFIED'S
> CAUSE HE AINT WHO HE "CLAIMS 2 B"A FUKIN LOWRIDER GOD
> U AINT SHIT FUCK YOUR ASS
> [snapback]3234351[/snapback]​*


heres a black magic equipped car, seems to work just fine to me


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 08:02 PM
> *LIKE I SAID EVERY ONE THAT I'VE TALKED 2 ON THIS SHIT SAID THAT vegas hopper TRY'S 2 ACT LIKE A KNOW IT ALL ,AND THAT BM HYDRO'S SUCK ASS,  AND NOT TO REPLY 2 ANY OF HIS CLASSIFIED'S
> CAUSE HE AINT WHO HE "CLAIMS 2 B"A FUKIN LOWRIDER GOD
> U AINT SHIT FUCK YOUR ASS
> [snapback]3234351[/snapback]​*



a lowrider god??? ahahaha... I never said that... I am a RIDER, enough said. I know what you don't because I've been lowriding for almost 18 years... that would have made your bitch ass what??? about 3 years old???? Get over yourself punk little bitch... you tried acting all hard and talked about how much you make... which is complete bullshit... acting like you have something of value, when you have the same shit I do... a cutlass... the difference is that yours is stock and mine is lifted... and you have a no kandy having pos s-10 that you say is a hopper, but it lays on the ground... my car isn't a hopper, but damn sure would clown the fuck out of you... so any time you wanna test me or try your luck... bring money bitch and be prepared to lose it... fucking bitch ass punk kid!!! shut the fuck up and go make me some fresh fries!!!! and as for my classifieds... the cars aren't mine, they are posted for friends... one car does about 60" and the other does over 70"... and are priced about right, with no bs about them, unlike your overpriced piles of stock shit that you are trying to sell!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

this just goes 2 show u that u and your fellow cc homies r fukin hatin ass punk m fers dont u have a fukin job,i been sleepin for the past few hours and ur old bitch ass is on here STILL WHAT A FUKIN LAME ASS WANNA BE FUKIN RYDER THE ONLY THING U RIDE IS YOUR BOY FRIEND AND HIS DICK BITCH 
U DONT KNOW ME


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

FUCK U AND YOUR FAIRYTALES BITCH


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

you said to post up a pic. I did it you dumb bitch. What you got to say for yourself now?


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T-BONE_@Jun 6 2005, 10:10 PM
> *I done the g body thing. I aint gonna bother postin the pics, since you are the g body god. So here you go. Full interior, paint, frame nardi.....Show something better or leave....
> [snapback]3234399[/snapback]​*


THAT IS A WORTHY LOWRIDER?NOT QUITE,OLD ASS PEICE OF SHIT WITH YOUR DIRTY ASS WHITE WALLS,I PAID MORE 4 MY DOG,HOW MUCH U GET THAT CAR 4 
200.00 WITH THE LIFTS,OR LESS FUCK U LIVIN WIT YO MOMMY,AND THAT UNREGISTERED GUN BRING IT,I HAVE MY FFL BITCH,I'LL SELL U A REAL GUN


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

WHAT U GOT 2 SAY ABOUT THAT IF U WERE SELLIN THAT HEAP ,I WOULDNT GIVE U 100.00 4 IT BITCH


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I never knew it could get so crunk in the wheel forum. Carry on. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 7 2005, 02:19 AM
> *THAT IS A WORTHY LOWRIDER?NOT QUITE,OLD ASS PEICE OF SHIT WITH YOUR DIRTY ASS WHITE WALLS,I PAID MORE 4 MY DOG,HOW MUCH U GET THAT CAR 4
> 200.00 WITH THE LIFTS,OR LESS    FUCK U  LIVIN WIT YO MOMMY,AND THAT UNREGISTERED GUN BRING IT,I HAVE MY FFL BITCH,I'LL SELL U A REAL GUN
> [snapback]3235594[/snapback]​*


You have to be the most ignorant person to ever grace the pages of LIL. Make fun of it all you want you are entitled to your opinions. The FACT is it has a full interior, nardi wheel (wouldn't expect you to understand that), paint with pearl flake, patternsd and fades, fully reinforced frame, rear end etc... and you are rolling this?? 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

And as for the gun in my avatar its a kel-tec p3at perfect conceal and carry weapon, but you have an FFL so you should have known that. 

Buster

:uh:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

were the fuck u at WISH BONE,U WISH U HAD MY LIFE KILL YO SELF 
M F ER


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I DONT ROLL IT BITCH,I DONT EVEN DRIVE THE CUTTY,MY DAILY IS A 2004 GRAND AM THAT I OWN,U R A FUKIN DIP SHIT,AND KNOW I DONT FUCK WITH 2 MANY HAND GUNS,DO U EVEN KNOW WHAT A FFL IS 4,I WOULDNT THINK SO


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 7 2005, 02:38 AM
> *were the fuck u at WISH BONE,U WISH U HAD MY LIFE  KILL YO SELF
> M F ER
> [snapback]3235662[/snapback]​*


Why so I could live with my mommy in a shithole house making shit up on the internet, meanwhile driving the gayest truck on the face of the earth....


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

oh hell no this motherfucker braggin about a 2004 grand am I am done fucking with this fool.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T-BONE_@Jun 7 2005, 03:36 AM
> *You have to be the most ignorant person to ever grace the pages of LIL. Make fun of it all you want you are entitled to your opinions. The FACT is it has a full interior, nardi wheel (wouldn't expect you to understand that), paint with pearl flake, patternsd and fades, fully reinforced frame, rear end etc... and you are rolling this??
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WERE U HAVE IT PAINTED EARL SHEIB ,JUST STOP CAUSE U AINT WORTH MY TIME BITCH,SHOW ME A PIC OF THE REAR OR TAKE A PIC AND THEN POST IT,THATS THE ONLY PIC ?U R A DUCK


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T-BONE_@Jun 7 2005, 03:43 AM
> *oh hell no this motherfucker braggin about a 2004 grand am I am done fucking with this fool.
> [snapback]3235682[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT IT ROLLS ON 19 INCH RIMS 2 BITCH,GOT A FUKIN PROBLEM WHAT IS YOUR DAILY,AND NO I DONT LIVE AT HOME ,LIKE I SAID I OWN MY HOUSE ,THAT IS SOMETHIN THAT WILL NEVER BE A REALITY 4 YOUR BROKE ASS 
WERE U WORK AT JUST GO TO BED,ONLY REASON IM REPLY 2 YOUR GAY ASS WANNA BE RYDER,IS TO GET MY POST'S UP LITTLE BITCH BOY


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87+Jun 7 2005, 01:12 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as you are so fond of saying... show pics, bitch... let's see proof of this 19" rim POS that you drive every day... seeing as how you make soooo much moeny, you should have no problem talking your digi cam out and snapping a quick pic.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

this fool couldnt even get into a club.bring him to vegas,roll hm down vegas blvd.thn ill pick him up and drop him in the SALTON SEA.they wouldnt even buy those rides in mex.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

my painy on my HAULER cost more than his cars.bah!!!!!!the fool dont even get lowrider,cuzz he would c how ROYALS gets down.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 7 2005, 02:19 AM
> *THAT IS A WORTHY LOWRIDER?NOT QUITE,OLD ASS PEICE OF SHIT WITH YOUR DIRTY ASS WHITE WALLS,I PAID MORE 4 MY DOG,HOW MUCH U GET THAT CAR 4
> 200.00 WITH THE LIFTS,OR LESS    FUCK U  LIVIN WIT YO MOMMY,AND THAT UNREGISTERED GUN BRING IT,I HAVE MY FFL BITCH,I'LL SELL U A REAL GUN
> [snapback]3235594[/snapback]​*


Oh wait, so now stock cuttys are tighter than lifted towncars?
:ugh: 

This kid is the most bitch as fagget ever on lay it low, bar none

All I can say to his assanine comments and peice of shit rides is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 6 2005, 09:05 AM
> *I GOT KANDY BITCH,CHEK YO SELF 4 U WRECK YO SELF BRO
> [snapback]3230257[/snapback]​*





for the 3th time......SHOW IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT I like this topic


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

did this guy call ohio yet


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 7 2005, 01:06 PM
> *did this guy call ohio yet
> [snapback]3237633[/snapback]​*


hes probably too busy calling gay phone sex hotlines...
:roflmao:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Jun 7 2005, 12:11 PM
> *hes probably too busy calling gay phone sex hotlines...
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]3237655[/snapback]​*


he might be the gay phone sex operator :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## METRO~Stylistic (Jun 6, 2005)

Shit, I am waiting to hear what his lame ass excuse is going to be Mr. 
I make $35.00 an hour doing what the hell knows what?


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 7 2005, 01:13 AM
> *FUCK U AND YOUR FAIRYTALES BITCH
> [snapback]3235567[/snapback]​*



Fuck you, you stupid motherfucker.

I have never in my life seen someone get as OWNED as you have on a forum.

You talk like you know all when in fact you dont know shit. 

Your 21, so how long you been in the game? 

How many times have you been in the pit?


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

this is for all u haters,just got off the phone with derek from DAYTON, doyton did not sponsor u or your homie,they have never made a ALUMINUM DISH WHEEL,AND THE ALUMINUM WHEELS THEY HAVE MADE R NOT SPOKES,THEY HAVE NEVER MADE A PROTOTYPE WHEEL LIKE U SAID ,I EVEN ASKED HIM ABOUT THE EVENT AND HE SAID THAT HIS COMPANY NEVER MADE A ALUMINUM WHEEL IN 13,14,15 INCH SIZE'S
SO HERE WE GO U LIKE TELLIN FAIRYTALES,SO BRING THAT SHIT BACK,COME ON WHAT THE FUCK U GOT 2 SAY NOW ,LIAR


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by METRO~Stylistic_@Jun 7 2005, 02:26 PM
> *Shit, I am waiting to hear what his lame ass excuse is going to be Mr.
> I make $35.00 an hour doing what the hell knows what?
> [snapback]3237711[/snapback]​*


U AINT SHIT WERE R YOUR RIDES AT,QUIT HATIN M FER QUIT HATIN,WHAT IS YOUR JOB ,O YOU DONT WORK ,HOW U EAT GET THE FUCK OUT IF U DONT KNOW WHAT U TALKIN BITCH


----------



## METRO~Stylistic (Jun 6, 2005)

I will show you my LITTLE BITCH and I will make you MY LITTLE BITCH TOO punk as F**CKER!!!


----------



## METRO~Stylistic (Jun 6, 2005)

YOU want to see my RIDE I will ride down to your punck ass house and I will show you my ride and I will give you the RIDE of your life BOY!!!! You better start showing respect to your elders or this elder is going to show you whats UP ~BITCH~


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by METRO~Stylistic_@Jun 7 2005, 04:18 PM
> *I will show you my LITTLE BITCH and I will make you MY LITTLE BITCH TOO punk as F**CKER!!!
> [snapback]3238032[/snapback]​*


THE ONLY PUNK ON THIS IS U Y DONT U GET THE FUKIN FACTS STR8 BEFORE U GO HATIN SO WERE U WORK HOW MUCH U MAKE,BROKE ASS BUSTA,U AINT EVEN WORTH MY TIME,I'D TELL U WERE I WORK ,BUT I DONT THINK IT NONE OF YA BUISNESS LITTLE BITCH


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by METRO~Stylistic_@Jun 7 2005, 04:21 PM
> *YOU want to see my RIDE I will ride down to your punck ass house and I will show you my ride and I will give you the RIDE of your life BOY!!!!  You better start showing respect to your elders or this elder is going to show you whats UP ~BITCH~
> [snapback]3238050[/snapback]​*


DO IT I DARE U ,U DONT KNOW ME,TEST ME COM ON TOUGH GUY U A LAME SITTIN DUCK OLD ASS PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## sweetwillyp (Jan 28, 2005)

hhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,
here we go again I love this shit "TO THE TOP BABY YEAH" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## METRO~Stylistic (Jun 6, 2005)

Pack your bags son we are going on a trip to SIN CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!! A special delivery for VEGASHOPPER so I can watch him beat the crap out of your ass. As for me putting my comments in I don't like little boys that think they know it all and can't back up shit if you were a man you would admit when you are wrong and take it like a man not a little pussy.


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by METRO~Stylistic_@Jun 7 2005, 04:27 PM
> *Pack your bags son we are going on a trip to SIN CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  A special delivery for VEGASHOPPER so I can watch him beat the crap out of your ass.  As for me putting my comments in I don't like little boys that think they know it all and can't back up shit if you were a man you would admit when you are wrong and take it like a man not a little pussy.
> [snapback]3238091[/snapback]​*


HOW THE FUCK AM I WRONG,I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH AN EXEC.AT DAYTON,THEY NEVER MADE A ALUMINUM DISH WHEEL ,Y DONT U READ ALL THE POST BEFORE U GO TALKIN OUT YOUR ASS


----------



## METRO~Stylistic (Jun 6, 2005)

You keep talking to me like that and I gurantee you will be the one talking out of your ASS.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

this dude whines more than a bitch.... do yourself a favor homie... pull your lip over your head and swallow..... lame ass fuck


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

NO IM NOT TALKIN OUT MY ASS ,U HOMIES ON HERE TALK SO MUCH SHIT U GOT HALITOSIS,GO BRUSH YO TEETH ,O AND BRUSH THAT SALT OFF YA SHOULDER'S


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

NO IM NOT TALKIN OUT MY ASS ,U HOMIES ON HERE TALK SO MUCH SHIT U GOT HALITOSIS,GO BRUSH YO TEETH ,O AND BRUSH THAT SALT OFF YA SHOULDER'S


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

NO IM NOT TALKIN OUT MY ASS ,U HOMIES ON HERE TALK SO MUCH SHIT U GOT HALITOSIS,GO BRUSH YO TEETH ,O AND BRUSH THAT SALT OFF YA SHOULDER'S


----------



## METRO~Stylistic (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

POST A PIC OF YOUR RIDE LET ME C WHAT U GOT


----------



## METRO~Stylistic (Jun 6, 2005)

My daily!!!!!!!!


----------



## METRO~Stylistic (Jun 6, 2005)

MY BABY!


----------



## METRO~Stylistic (Jun 6, 2005)

Where you at BITCH???


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

I,M NO HATER THOSE R SOME CLEAN RIDES,IM JUST ON HERE TRYIN 2 C WHAT VEGAS HOPPER WILL SAY ABOUT THIS


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Didnt you twist the frame on that "truck hopper"..From what I heard it looked like taco...Just a little birdie told me...
And please bro Shut the fuck up your making us look bad..I cant believe your talking all this much shit and not knowing shit..Vegas Hopper was a LRM hop judge and Jimmy from show & go is a dayton sponsor..So they should know what the deal is or was with the dayton rim..


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

IT'S FUNNY, THERE'S AN ALL NEW CREW AT DAYTON, SO WHOMEVER YOU SPOKE WITH MAY NOT KNOW... OR DO YOU THINK THEY ARE GOING TO ACTUALLY TELL SOME NOBODY OFF THE STREETS ABOUT A WHEEL THAT THEY BUILT FOR SOMEONE THAT HAD A DESIGN FLAW??? YOU ARE REALLY DUMB... :uh: :uh: AS A MATTER OF FACT, I'M GOING TO CALL DEAN KARNS IN A LITTLE WHILE AND ASK HIM PERSONALLY ABOUT THIS.


----------



## METRO~Stylistic (Jun 6, 2005)

See listen to your elders and most of all have respect! :biggrin:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

i think this is the biggest topic in wheels ever!!!!!!


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

ALL'S WELL I'M JUST STATIN WHAT I WAS TOLD BRO


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 7 2005, 03:20 PM
> *ALL'S WELL    I'M JUST  STATIN WHAT I WAS TOLD BRO
> [snapback]3238393[/snapback]​*



and you REALLY believe that they would tell you... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Jun 7 2005, 03:20 PM
> *ALL'S WELL    I'M JUST  STATIN WHAT I WAS TOLD BRO
> [snapback]3238393[/snapback]​*


i see you extended the chain on your girl.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 7 2005, 03:25 PM
> *i see you extended the chain  on your girl.
> [snapback]3238431[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

YEH HER'S IS LONGER THAN THAT


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

CAN ALL THE BS STOP I DIDNT THINK THAT THIS TOPIC WOULD LAST THIS LONG


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

wow... for someone who says they are right.... you sure are acting like a little bitch that found out they are wrong!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jun 7 2005, 03:34 PM
> *wow... for someone who says they are right.... you sure are acting like a little bitch that found out they are wrong!!!
> [snapback]3238482[/snapback]​*



he bitched out and then left!!!! I guess he is a little bitch after all!!!!


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I hope I didnt hit a swore spot with his truck frame being twisted...


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jun 7 2005, 04:54 PM
> *I hope I didnt hit a swore spot with his truck frame being twisted...
> [snapback]3238599[/snapback]​*


oh that "hopper"


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

what he twisted his frame hoppin over beer bottles.u O.G. NOW HOW IT USED TO B DONE.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

you know with those 6 batteries he has doing those BIG inches...80"-90"s


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

ok this is getting over board. you are an ass fuck OR. talk to mike edgerton or brad crutchleo. from 97 to 2000 they sponsored my van the worlds first 6 wheel van. then after that they sponsored 3 of my dancers. i didnt ask to renew my sponsorship for the last 2 years because i didnt want to take advantage of using quality wheels on my dancers but yes dayton has made me yes only me a one of a kind set of 13 x 7 reverse dayton deseptre wheel for our convertible 64 so bitch get your facts straight. so yes anytime i want sponsorship they give it to me. and as for the matter of the prototype wheel that happened with the old owners do you think that the new owners would say something bad about there wheel company. you are a complete unknowledgable cum shot. oh yeah get some real vehicles before you call your self a lowrider


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 7 2005, 08:30 PM
> *you are a complete unknowledgable cum shot. [snapback]3239053[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i just hate fucking useless people that think they know everything and dont know shit. i wouldnt comment if i wasnt involved so i wish someone would just close this morons topics and ban his useless ass. oh yeah nice standards


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

YAH SELL YOUR COMPUTER AND BUY SOME REVERSE SPOKES.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well with his 35.00 an hour job he could go buy a life, little fake bitch


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 7 2005, 05:30 PM
> *ok this is getting over board. you are an ass fuck OR. talk to mike edgerton or brad crutchleo. from 97 to 2000 they sponsored my van the worlds first 6 wheel van. then after that they sponsored 3 of my dancers. i didnt ask to renew my sponsorship for the last 2 years because i didnt want to take advantage of using quality wheels on my dancers but yes dayton has made me yes only me a one of a kind set of 13 x 7 reverse dayton deseptre wheel for our convertible 64 so bitch get your facts straight. so yes anytime i want sponsorship they give it to me. and as for the matter of the prototype wheel that happened with the old owners do you think that the new owners would say something bad about there wheel company. you are a complete unknowledgable cum shot. oh yeah get some real vehicles before you call your self a lowrider
> [snapback]3239053[/snapback]​*



DAMN JIMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 7 2005, 05:30 PM
> *ok this is getting over board. you are an ass fuck OR. talk to mike edgerton or brad crutchleo. from 97 to 2000 they sponsored my van the worlds first 6 wheel van. then after that they sponsored 3 of my dancers. i didnt ask to renew my sponsorship for the last 2 years because i didnt want to take advantage of using quality wheels on my dancers but yes dayton has made me yes only me a one of a kind set of 13 x 7 reverse dayton deseptre wheel for our convertible 64 so bitch get your facts straight. so yes anytime i want sponsorship they give it to me. and as for the matter of the prototype wheel that happened with the old owners do you think that the new owners would say something bad about there wheel company. you are a complete unknowledgable cum shot. oh yeah get some real vehicles before you call your self a lowrider
> [snapback]3239053[/snapback]​*


THE END!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Jun 7 2005, 06:30 PM
> *THE END!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3239516[/snapback]​*



and with that... this topic is DONE!!!!


----------

